# Infinitive of "půjdu" and "pojedu"



## Kwunlam

Ahoj !   I would like to ask if the infinitive forms of půjdu and pojedu really exist?     If not, do you use jít and jet as imperfective infinitive and perfective infinitiveat the same time?    Thank you!


----------



## K.u.r.t

For infinitive: _jít_ resp. _jet_ is the correct form.
Future tense: _půjdu_ / _budu chodit_ resp. _pojedu_ / _budu jezdit_.


----------



## kusurija

K.u.r.t said:


> For infinitive: _jít_ resp. _jet_ is the correct form.
> Future tense: _půjdu_ / _budu chodit_ resp. _pojedu_ / _budu jezdit_.


I'm not sure, but I think, that infinitive for perfective verbs in Czech doesn't exist. 
_půjdu _[perfective] / _budu chodit _[imperfective] resp. _pojedu_[perfective] / _budu __jezdit _[imperfective]. All these forms are for future tense. This part of Czech grammar is difficult to explain for speakers of those languages, which doesn't distinguish between perfective vs imperfective [forms of] verbs. _Jít_ and _jet_ are actually [imperfective] infinitive, and native speakers always can create perfective forms where are they needed [and where they _*does*_ exist] and vice versa.


----------



## werrr

K.u.r.t said:


> For infinitive: _jít_ resp. _jet_ is the correct form.
> Future tense: _půjdu_ / _budu chodit_ resp. _pojedu_ / _budu jezdit_.


Yes, “budu chodit” and “budu jezdit” are future forms, but of different verbs “chodit” and “jezdit”!



kusurija said:


> I'm not sure, but I think, that infinitive for perfective verbs in Czech doesn't exist.


Every verb has infinitive!



> _půjdu _[perfective] / _budu chodit _[imperfective] resp. _pojedu_[perfective] / _budu __jezdit _[imperfective].


“Půjdu” and “pojedu” are imperfective forms!



> All these forms are for future tense. This part of Czech grammar is difficult to explain for speakers of those languages, which doesn't distinguish between perfective vs imperfective [forms of] verbs. _Jít_ and _jet_ are actually [imperfective] infinitive, and native speakers always can create perfective forms where are they needed [and where they _*does*_ exist] and vice versa.



This is not matter of aspects at all!




Kwunlam, “půjdu” and “pojedu” are the future forms of the verbs “jít” and “jet” respectively. All the forms are imperfective.

You are most likely confused by the different conjugation of verbs of motion. Have a look in some grammar book for details. My explanation here is only overview.

For the most basic types of motion, we have two different imperfective verbs. One imperfective verb for one time motion:

  _jít, jet, běžet, letět_

And a corresponding imperfective verb for repetitive motion:

  _chodit, jezdit, běhat, létat_

Exceptionally, there are verbs of motion which could be treated as both one time and repetitive:

  _hnát_

Other less basic verbs of motion have one single form as usual.


The one time verbs of motion use exceptional way of forming the future tense using the prefix “po-” (“pů-” for the verb “jít”):


  _infinitive_ → _present_ → _future_
  jít → jdu → půjdu
  jet → jedu → pojedu
  běžet → běžím → poběžím
  letět → letím → poletím
  hnát → ženu → poženu

This prefix doesn’t influence the aspect at all!

It could be a little confusing because the same prefix “po-” could be used to modify the meaning of the infinitive, and when used in this way it modifies the aspect too.


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

werrr put it very nicely. I'll just add that not only verbs of motion use this form. You can also hear things like "popovídáme", "pomilovat", "pobýt"... but this time with a regular infinitive and always with the perfective meaning of a single action, usually in the future. So don't confuse it


----------



## texpert

The above-mentioned phenomenon (_milovat-pomilovat_) is, unless my high school memory fails me, called aspectual pair (vidová dvojice). Unlike _pojedu - _which is a future tense of _jet_


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

texpert said:


> The above-mentioned phenomenon (_milovat-pomilovat_) is, unless my high school memory fails me, called aspectual pair (vidová dvojice). Unlike _pojedu - _which is a future tense of _jet_



Indeed it is, therefore it's pretty important NOT to confuse it


----------



## BezierCurve

> “Půjdu” and “pojedu” are imperfective forms!


My knowledge of Czech grammar is superficial, but that really surprised me...
What are the perfective forms?


----------



## texpert

zajdu and zajedu


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks, tExpert.


----------



## Kwunlam

werrr said:


> The one time verbs of motion use exceptional way of forming the future tense using the prefix “po-” (“pů-” for the verb “jít”):


  Thank you and others for your responses. I think I more or less understand the principles involved.


----------



## Kwunlam

texpert said:


> zajdu and zajedu



May I ask if "za-" is a common way to create perfective forms, even if such perfective forms do not normally exist in standard usages? 


If there are more than one ways of creating perfective forms, is it true that each way of forming perfective forms would imply a small nuance of meaning?


----------



## BezierCurve

I'm still wondering about those perfective forms... Just one more qusetion - how would you translate into Czech the sentence: "He has gone to the shop."?


----------



## winpoj

I'd say: "Šel do obchodu."

In my view, "zajít" and "zajet", besides being perfective, also carry a meaning of making a short visit, usually somewhere nearby.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks Winpoj, although that got me completely confused  I suppose that "Šel do obchodu" could also be the translation of "He was going to the shop" or am I wrong about it too?


----------



## werrr

BezierCurve said:


> Thanks Winpoj, although that got me completely confused  I suppose that "Šel do obchodu" could also be the translation of "He was going to the shop" or am I wrong about it too?


No, you are right.

šel  ~ he was on the way
zašel ~ ¹ he made a way, ² he dropped by/in, ³ he entered (and disappeared)
došel ~ ¹ he made a way, ² he completed his way, he arrived
odešel ~ he left
vyšel ~ he started his way
popošel ~ he made a few steps


----------



## winpoj

Still, I'd use "Šel do obchodu" in a conversation like this:

Where is Pavel? He has gone to the shop.
Kde je Pavel? Šel do obchodu.

True, "Šel do obchodu" can also mean "He was going to the shop."

He was going to the shop when he was mugged.
Když ho přepadli, šel do obchodu.


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

Když ho přepadli, šel do obchodu. 

This is the kind of sentences like e.g_. 

_Hodil mokrou houbu po učitelce, která po dopadu na zem udělala loužičku.

A nasty thing about Czech is the lack of various tenses like continuous or perfect, which can determine the clause more precisely. The first sentence sounds more like
"After he had been mugged, he went to the shop." 

So the more exact Czech form of this clause would be:
"Zrovna šel (byl na cestě) do obchodu, když ho přepadli"


----------



## werrr

Fantomas.CZ said:


> A nasty thing about Czech is the lack of various tenses like continuous or perfect, which can determine the clause more precisely.


No, the nasty thing about Czech is that you can’t form natural sounding sentence which is illogical.
You have either to say the truth or to say the untruth. There is nothing in between.



> The first sentence sounds more like
> "After he had been mugged, he went to the shop."


Actually, this is the only meaning in proper Czech.

Winpoj’s interpretation, albeit common in colloquial speech, is impossible as an imperfective action can’t happen during a perfective action.



> So the more exact Czech form of this clause would be


Just switch the main and subordinate clause:

  *Přepadli ho, když šel do obchodu.*

or eventually change the aspect:

  *Když ho přepadávali, šel do obchodu.*


----------



## winpoj

Yes, you are right: I should have reversed the order of the clauses or add something like "zrovna" or "právě".

However, that was just additional info. The main point of my post was defending my position that "He has gone the shop" can be translated as "Šel do obchodu". That has not been refuted as far as I can see.


----------

